# Hibiscus - Pistil, Stamen and Stigma



## shrivijays

My try at capturing the details of a Hibiscus flower



Comments and Suggestions are welcome


----------



## cgipson1

Looks like you may have missed focus... and had insufficient DOF. You shot this at F5.6... 1/125 and ISO 100. Looks like ambient light. You could have used a higher ISO, and stopped down your aperture a bit for more DOF. Flash would have helped also, by putting you in control of the light.

Your exif data:

[PhotoME]
PhotoME version: 0.79R17 (Build 856)

[Overview]
URL: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-stamen-stigma-hibiscus-photogrpahy-forum.jpg
File type: JPEG
File size: 272.4 KB
Creation date: 9/19/2012 08:58
Last modification: 2/24/2013 08:25
Make: Canon (Canon Global)
Camera: Canon EOS 1000D
Lens: Canon EF-S 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 IS
Software: Firmware Version 1.0.7
Dimension: 2144 x 1339 px (2.9 MP)
Focal length: 55 mm (equiv. 89 mm)
Aperture: F5.6
Exposure time: 1/125"
ISO speed rating: 100/21°
Program: Manual (Manual)
Metering Mode: Evaluative
White Balance: Auto
Focus Mode: Single-point AF
Noise Reduction: Off
Flash: Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode


----------



## digital flower

Hardest flower to get a shot of IMHO.


----------

